# 2.5S shift knobs



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone know how to get these things off? My 2002 Hyundai Elantra knob simply screwed off. But my Altima knob won't screw off at all. Anyone know what I need to do?


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

This question has been asked and answered before (did you try searching first like a good forum participant? ) I just did, and came up with this thread for you.

In any case, I've haven't succeeded in removing my knob either, but I honestly haven't tried all that hard yet. Apparently it does screw off, but some of them seem to be glued too. I heard somewhere that a big pair of vise-grips will do the trick, but wreck the stock knob in the process (which only matters if you actually want to keep it for later).

Hope this helps!


----------



## justkickin (Jul 24, 2004)

I got mine off with large vice grips and a cloth around the shift knob. Didn't break it either. Just make sure you set the vice grips low on the knob (you will know what I mean when you see it) where it is threaded.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


>



Holyshiti'mcleaningmycarthisweekend


----------

